# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Baby's Aqua

## carlos ressurreicao

Boas Pessoal, finalmente consegui recolher as fotos para por por aqui...
Já Tive contacto por MP com alguns membros que desde já agradeço a ajuda que me deram na escolha de algumas coisas, mas para outros sou apenas mais um membro, mas isso nao impica que nao esteja ca para aprender... (e acreditem que ainda preciso de MUITO)

Bem vou começar por dizer qual o meu setup e depois por umas fotos.
Nome: Baby's Aqua (explicação na apresentação dos membros)
data de motagem: 15/12/2011

setup:
Aquario:150(C)x60(L)x50(A)
Sump: 100(C)x40(L)x40(A)
Movel: Aço galvanizado 4x4
Forra do Movel: PVC 10mm forrado a vinil preto mate colado por fita de iman.
Iluminação: ATI Sunpower dimmable 8x54W
Escumador: neste momento um deltec mochila emprestado, mas estou a equacionar um ATI pois o emprestimo terá um fim...
Retorno: aquabee 3000
Circulação: sunsun JVP-202 (para actualizar para 2 tunze ou 1 vortech)
Areão:50 kg (25 vivo, 25 morto)
Rocha: 20 kg (10 vivo, 10 morto) a acrescentar mais ao longo do tempo...
Água: Muitos Litros toda ela viva, vinda de outro sistema bem maturado com alguns anos.

Agora a parte que muitos me vão criticar e bater.

Vivos:
2 Amphiprion ocellaris
8 Ermitas patas verdes
1 Anémona Bubble tip verde com anéis brancos nas pontas (nao sei que se Passa com ela mas nao anda muito bem, se alguem pelas fotos descobrir o que é agradeço)
1 Euphyllia (nao sei qual é agradecia a ajuda aos mais experientes
1 Sinularia brassica
1 Sarcophyton sp. cinza com polimos verdes 
Actinodiscus sp. Varios entre Azuis, vermelhos, verde flurescente e striped


Fotos da Minha Reliquia

Area Tecnica (sump)


Frente


Lateral 


Traseira mais Lateral


Mesmo angulo mas a apanhar Calha


Vivos:
























Agora que chegaram ao fim deste longo Post quero saber como e logico a vossa opinião, criticas e mal dizeres  :Smile: 

Ah é verdade... Para os entendidos observem bem a minha anemona e digam-me o que ela tem sff...

Medição de Parametros: dia (02/01/2012)
temp: entre 25º e 25,5º (medição em varias horas do dia)
dencidade: 1024
Ph: 8
Calcio: 340
Kh: 7
Restantes testes(pois estou a espera dos meus) tem muito muito pouco quase nada se não mesmo Indetectaveis pois se não tivesse a euphylia não tinha o aspecto que tem.

Abraços e cumprimentos a todos

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Boas Carlos, esse aquário a meio da sala está um espectáculo, não é muito comum essa localização, vejo que tens boa luz para duros, em relação á anémona não dá para perceber o que tem esperemos que não morra senão pode trazer graves danos no sistema, boa sorte quando quiseres podes contar connosco. :Pracima:

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Caro amigo...
Primeiramente um especial agradecimento pois em quase 80 visitas foi o único a dizer umas palavras.
Obrigado pelo elogio do aquário.
em relação a anémona já nem sei o que pensar... pois ela por vezes parece que se esta a desfazer(morrer pela info que me deram) outras vezes parece que se quer dividir...
uma coisa e certa e se for correcto a morrer não esta pois se assim fosse ja estaria a libertar toxinas e os parâmetros já não deveriam estar muito bons e a euphyllia já estaria a dar sinal, a não ser que esta tenha ganho defesas :P.

Já agora que tipo de euphyllia é?

Abraço
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Já agora que tipo de euphyllia é?


Olá Carlos,

Se tiver várias cabeças é uma _Euphyllia paradivisa_.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom, parabéns!

Para mim aquários de divisória são os mais bonitos de todos. Se não fosse o facto de ficar sem fishroom teria feito assim na minha nova casa.
O layout minimalista até gosto assim mesmo, sem mais rocha!

Quanto ao setup, a única coisa que diria é que ém uito cedo para tanta introdução!
O estado da anémona pode ser derivado disso! O aquário nem 1 mês tem e já está com bastante carga orgânica...

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Carlos

A tua anémona pela cor que apresenta e o diãmetro que tem,só pode estar a dividir-se.
Quando estão a morrer,minguam e ficam brancas a babar-se.
Os meus "Rodacthys" quando se dividem,ficam tal e qual.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, em relação ao layout gosto, simples e com espaço para os peixes e os corais nadarem.
Atenção ao KH sobe isso um pouco que 7 é baixo, mete a 8 ou 9....

Já agora podes dizer onde compraste a forra do aquário e qual o preço? Estou a precisar de uma para o meu também.

Abraço

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras de incentivos...

Hugo 
Eu sei que é cedo bastante cedo até mas uma vez que levou alguma rocha viva ja bem maturada e agua de igual forma não achei muito cedo para colocação de vida... e confirmem-me se é verdade ou não em as euphyllias serem bastante sensíveis e caso algo tivesse errado seria a primeira a encolher-se.

Caro Jorge obrigado pela dica, já agora quanto tempo levara a dividir-se? ela nao esta sempre assim também se encolhe toda e vê-se partes branco translucido quase...

João, obrigado pela dica do kh quanto a forra do móvel é simples placas de PVC cortadas a medida, forradas com vinil(papel autocolante, o que se costuma por a tapar as colunas secas quando ficam com partes visíveis) depois uma fita de íman tipo fita cola mas metálica e maleável com bi-adesivo num lado (vende-se em rolo) colada no PVC em toda a volta de cada placa de PVC, depois e só encostar ao móvel e já esta rápido e fácil. no meu levou uns extras pois para manter a forra afastada do chao para fazer alguma circulação foi posto uns bocados de uma calha de PVC em tem colado na placa para encostar da trave do móvel e não descair completamente pois a comprimento da placa tornava-se ja mt pesada para se manter no ar sem escorregar... mas qualquer duvida e só falar.

já agora existe alguma maneira facil de agarrar um cogumelo verde florescente que tenho a boiar no aquário a uma rocha ou e só encostar e ele agarra?

abraços
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## João Seguro

há quem os prenda com uma rede à volta da rocha que eles acabam por se prender. Eu tinha 1 solto, meti-o num buraco pequeno duma rocha e ele passado uns dias já estava bem agarrado.

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Obrigado João, vou tentar descobrir um buraco pequeno para o enfiar e que não saia de la...

Abraço

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## João Seguro

como tens a caixa cheia deixo a msg aqui...

Morava ai no Murtal mas agora mudei-me para a margem sul... continuo a trabalhar desse lado no Murtal onde tenho o aquário. O aquário que viste foi desactivado no início do ano tomando o seu lugar um de 135*65*60 que já tem todos os vivos do anterior. Depois podemos combinar e dás lá um salto para veres aquilo  :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado a todos pelas palavras de incentivos...
> 
> 
> Caro Jorge obrigado pela dica, já agora quanto tempo levara a dividir-se? ela nao esta sempre assim também se encolhe toda e vê-se partes branco translucido quase...
> abraços.
> Carlos Ressurreição


 :Olá:  Carlos

O tempo que demora è muito subgectivo...tem a haver com estabilidade do sistema...luz,nutrientes,etc.
O tecido tranlúcido è bom sinal,pois è sinónimo de tecido novo (quando cortas um bife,seja na mão ou em outro lugar do teu corpo,a testura da pele è também ela inicialmente mais translúcida).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

caro jorge mais uma vez mutio obrigado pelas digas,eu so fi referencia a isso porque alguns amigos ja me disseram que elas quando estao a morrer ficam assim dessa cor dai ter perguntado. Mas mais uma vez muito obrigado pelas suas palavras, vou ver o que vai suceder e vou actualizando isto... Obrigado mais uma ves

abraços 
Abraços
Carlos ressurreição

----------


## Jorge Neves

> caro jorge mais uma vez mutio obrigado pelas digas,eu so fi referencia a isso porque alguns amigos ja me disseram que elas quando estao a morrer ficam assim dessa cor dai ter perguntado. Mas mais uma vez muito obrigado pelas suas palavras, vou ver o que vai suceder e vou actualizando isto... Obrigado mais uma ves
> 
> abraços 
> Abraços
> Carlos ressurreição



 :Olá:  Carlos

Quando a vires de um branco opaco e a babar-se  :yb620: ...aí sim preocupa-te.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas a todos mais uma vez...

Venho de novo trazer noticias... infelizmente não são as melhores. 
Este fim de semana a minha anémona recolheu-se toda para um buraco da rocha onde sempre esteve colada, fiquei um pouco preocupado e com razão ao final do dia quando se inicia o período de luz do aquário a mesma saio do buraco caindo no areão já toda branca quase a desfazer-se... infelizmente foi desta para melhor.

Ainda não passei as fotos para o PC mas assim que tiver coloco aqui para um dia mais tarde alguém tenha a infelicidade de ver a sua a passar pela mesma circunstância.

Um obrigado especial ao Jorge pelas dicas.


Abraços 

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá amigo Carlos é uma pena se de facto a anémona morreu, e lanço-te daqui do outro lado do Tejo, uma sugestão faz já mudanças de água e coloca carvão activado na sump.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

antes de mais parabéns pelo aquário, agora é pena o que aconteceu á sua anémona, vá actualizando o topico

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Esperemos que agora não mate tudo o resto toxicamente... :yb663:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas a todos mais uma vez...
> 
> Venho de novo trazer noticias... infelizmente não são as melhores. 
> Este fim de semana a minha anémona recolheu-se toda para um buraco da rocha onde sempre esteve colada, fiquei um pouco preocupado e com razão ao final do dia quando se inicia o período de luz do aquário a mesma saio do buraco caindo no areão já toda branca quase a desfazer-se... infelizmente foi desta para melhor.
> 
> Ainda não passei as fotos para o PC mas assim que tiver coloco aqui para um dia mais tarde alguém tenha a infelicidade de ver a sua a passar pela mesma circunstância.
> 
> Um obrigado especial ao Jorge pelas dicas.
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Carlos 

Sem stress
Como diz o Manuel Santos....carvão activado e TPA'S.Podem ser de 10% de 2 em 2 dias esta semana,que aliadas ao carvão activo,são mais que suficientes para  não teres problemas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boa noite a todos mais uma vez,

Agradeço as palavras de incentivo de todos, em relação a TPA's e carvão activo a coisa esta a ser tratada apesar de eu achas que ainda a tirei a tempo com alguma cor por isso não estava 100% morta  :Frown: (penso eu), em relação a anémona no final do post estarão fotos as cuidado aos mais sensíveis pois são um pouco fortes.

Para compensar a perda e saber que pouco tempo passou amanha ira entrar uma prenda... ainda não sei o que é pois vai ser prenda da mulher... só sei que mandou vir a "assistência de compras" cá a casa e a mesma disse que apesar da morte estava tudo bastante estável.

Em relação mais uma vez a morte da anémona penso que a mesma se deu por falta de luz pois ela enfiou-se num buraco onde não apanhava luz quase nenhuma.

Bem mais uma vez obrigado a todos pelas palavras dispensadas por aqui. assim que houver novidades cá as colocarei.

Aqui ficam as fotos
fotografia17.jpg
fotografia18.jpg

Abraços 
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Ora boa noite a todos venho novamente actualizar o meu setup como alguns já tem conhecimento após a perda da anémona a mulher insistiu em oferecer umas coisas novas (Já fiz TPA's e etc)

pois bem as entradas novas foram uma goniopora sp (penso eu, os mais entendidos que digam), um Paracanthurus hepatus e um Ctenochaetus strigosus.
Amanha irei instalar também a UV que foi hoje adquirida, alguém tem sugestões para quantidade de horas ligada?

deixo fotos a seguir.

goniopora sp




Paracanthurus hepatus e Ctenochaetus strigosus




Ctenochaetus strigosus




Paracanthurus hepatus(nada fácil de fotografar)


apesar da má qualidade das fotos(espero arranjar um fotografo em grande brevemente) espero que gostem e aguardo esses comentários :P

Abraços 
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Viva carlos
Muitos a esta hora estão a morrer de inveja por não ter uma MULHER assim, boa sorte para os novos habitantes.

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Viva carlos
> Muitos a esta hora estão a morrer de inveja por não ter uma MULHER assim, boa sorte para os novos habitantes.


boas José, pois acredito que sim... mas também tenho muito a agradecer as duas maravilhosas baby's la de casa pois tudo o que entra e um pouco por elas, principalmente peixes :P e assim elas vão me ajudando a manter o bichinho hehehe

abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Assino por baixo do José o.O ehehehehe essa goniopora era a que estava na aquafish?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Carlos está muito porreiro  :Smile:  sempre te decidiste pelo ATI  :Smile:  não te vais arrepender é muito bom, e serve perfeitamente para esse aquário  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Assino por baixo do Jos o.O ehehehehe essa goniopora era a que estava na aquafish?


Boa noite, sim Joo era a que estava na aquafish afinal j conheces o meu fornecedor... :P assim como a goniopora todo o restante material... loja 5*

Abrao
Carlos Ressurreio

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Carlos est muito porreiro  sempre te decidiste pelo ATI  no te vais arrepender  muito bom, e serve perfeitamente para esse aqurio 
> 
> Abrao
> Pedro


Decidir j decidi mas infelizmente o meu fornecedor no sei porque no esta a conseguir arranjar o ATI.

Abrao
Carlos Ressurreio

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Ol Carlos, mas no arranja o 200i ou o 250i, acho que sabes o que estou a falar.
Um abrao
Jos Santos

----------


## Joo Seguro

verdade, depois de ter falado contigo fui l ver a loja. A pessoa que est l de manh j o conheo h algum tempo, trabalhava numa loja onde ia, a Naturline e reconheci o coral de l :P Diga-se de passagem que pelo que vi do coral as fotos no mostram nada da sua beleza (tens que arranjar outra maquina :P eheheh)

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> verdade, depois de ter falado contigo fui l ver a loja. A pessoa que est l de manh j o conheo h algum tempo, trabalhava numa loja onde ia, a Naturline e reconheci o coral de l :P Diga-se de passagem que pelo que vi do coral as fotos no mostram nada da sua beleza (tens que arranjar outra maquina :P eheheh)


sim Joo a pessoa que esta la de manha j vem da antiga naturline, mas pelo que sei e infelizmente penso que no esta muito a vontade nos salgados, mas sim nos plantados ai sim e a praia dele, se tiveres possibilidade passa por la da parte da tarde falas com o proprietrio ele sim percebe do assunto pelo menos  com ele que me tenho aconselhado em relao a tudo e ate agora no tenho tido azar nenhum. Em relao as fotos iphone no faz milagres e tambm tenho que mudar o coral de sitio pois leva com muita corrente e no se consegue abrir 100% dai tambm no mostrar toda  beleza.

Jos respondi por MP

Abrao
Carlos Ressurreio

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Amigo Carlos claro que entendo j somos Crescidinhos , eu um bocadinho mais :yb624: 
Um abrao

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas a todos mais uma vez..
desde j quero agradecer a todos os seguidores do meu tpico :P
Para j no existe novas entradas nem alteraes simplesmente por agora ando a procura de uma opinio de todos e o mais sincero possivel, estou em vias de comprar uma bomba de circulao nova e gostava de ter a vossa opiniao em relao a qualidade VS barulho VS funcionalidade. As minhas opes so tunze ou vortech.

Desde j obrigado a todos pelas respostas.

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> Decidir j decidi mas infelizmente o meu fornecedor no sei porque no esta a conseguir arranjar o ATI.
> 
> Abrao
> Carlos Ressurreio


Boas Carlos,

A Bubbles Shop tem para entrega imediata o skimmer que pretendes.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Maia

Ol carlos  :Smile: 

Ainda estou a tentar dominar essa tecnica de levar a mulher a ofrecer corais\peixes mas vou no bom caminho :P
Tenho pena que a tua anemona se tenha dado mal :\ mas os teus peixes esto muito bonitos  :Pracima: 

Fico a aguardar a tua 'review' do ATI :P

----------


## Sergio Carmo

> ... por agora ando a procura de uma opinio de todos e o mais sincero possivel, estou em vias de comprar uma bomba de circulao nova e gostava de ter a vossa opiniao em relao a qualidade VS barulho VS funcionalidade. As minhas opes so tunze ou vortech.


Na questo de qualidade considera que ambas as opes so muito boas... relativamente s outras perguntas as tunze fazem menos barulho decidamente... a funcionalidade depende do que pretendes.

A vortech no teu caso que tens um layout bastante aberto  uma excelente opo... sozinha consegue ser um bom wave maker, tem modos muito eficazes na circulao de gua dentro do aqurio e uma apenas chega-te para ele. Quanto s tunze so boas opes tambm se quiseres uma circulao mais direccionada dentro do aqurio e fazem normalmente bem menos barulho. No meu caso escolhi vortech... e estou contente com os resultados.

Quanto ao ATI 250i  uma escolha razovel embora devas ter ateno  quantidade de peixes que colocas... se forem muitos peixes e corais esse escumador para essa litragem pode tornar-se insuficiente a longo prazo, embora sirva perfeitamente por agora.

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Ol carlos 
> 
> Ainda estou a tentar dominar essa tecnica de levar a mulher a ofrecer corais\peixes mas vou no bom caminho :P
> Tenho pena que a tua anemona se tenha dado mal :\ mas os teus peixes esto muito bonitos 
> 
> Fico a aguardar a tua 'review' do ATI :P


Obrigado Pedro.
J houve novas entradas mas disponibilidade para fotos tem sido pouca... mas assim que conseguir c as colocarei como de costume... em relao ao escumador assim que chegar lgico que colocarei uma review :P, pois a minha finalidade neste forum  ajudar ou tentar ajudar os outros.

Abrao

----------


## Andr Jorge Silva

Ol Carlos,
O meu aqua  de 120x60x60 + sump de 85x45x45.
eu uso um ATI Powercone 250i e estou muito satisfeito. Para aqurios pelo menos at esta dimenso acho que  o melhor escumador em termos de preo/qualidade.
Em relao  circulao tenho uma Vortech MP40 e como j foi imensamente referido  uma bomba espetacular. No meu caso est sempre a trabalhar a 100%, por isso estou a tentar vende-la para trocar por uma MP60, para se precisar de mais movimentao no futuro e para no estar sempre a 100% de esforo.

Em relao  iluminao, parece-me que a ATI  a mais consensual, eu optei por arriscar nos LEDS e estou muito satisfeito.

Abraos e bom projecto.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Ol Carlos  :Smile: 

Apesar de nao a ter em casa (por isso o meu comentario relativo ao barulho pode no ser o melhor), a uns dias vi uma MP60 a trabalhar numa loja e potencia parece se coisa que no lhe falta (a agitao da agua era mesmo grande para o que estou habituado a ver  :Big Grin: ), em relao ao barulho pareceu-me ser pouco mas como nao estava num sitio em silencio (como a noite em casa) a minha opinio poder no ser a melhor...

Abrao

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Viva, pois em relao a potncia sem duvida nenhuma que  coisa que nao falta as vortech mas ja o barulho deixa um pouco a desejar e pelo que andei a ler la fora e tudo muita gente no opta por vortech pois o barulho ao final de algum tempo comea a ser demasiado, para nao falar de ter de substituir peas... a minha opo ja esta decidida, assim que existir disponibilidade vou comprar duas tunze  de pulsos com controlador que faz exactamente o mesmo que as vortech gasto mais alguma coisita mas a longo prazo e a nvel de barulho penso que vai compensar...

abrao e obrigado

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boa noite Carlos, acho que fazes uma boa escolha,  o que eu tenho no meu, barulho zero, duas nano e uma wavebox no aqario de 2metros e no tanque dos corais outra wavebox. :yb665: 
Um abrao
Jos Santos

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Boa noite Carlos, acho que fazes uma boa escolha,  o que eu tenho no meu, barulho zero, duas nano e uma wavebox no aqario de 2metros e no tanque dos corais outra wavebox.
> Um abrao
> Jos Santos


Boa noite Jos e provavelmente j por alguns anos... no? por vezes nem sempre o que dizem ser o melhor o  a nvel econmico...

Abrao

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Bom dia Carlos,  exactamente isso , j temos as Tunze  bastante tempo sempre a bulir silenciosamente por vezes fs mais barulho o meu Imperador parece que ladra.  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Maia

Ol Carlos,

Depois do teu comentario acerca das tunze fui pesquisar um pouco acerca delas e realmente parece-me um melhor pensado! 
No entanto deixa-me so dizer-te para veres bem em relao ao wavemaker, o multicontroller 7096 parece-me bem mais interessante! Podes simular mais situaes reais e a diferena de preo no  muita, e podes controlar at 4 bombas (o que ser certamente overkill a nao ser que uses as verses nano :P)!
No sei quais sao as bombas que estavas a pensar colocar mas 2x Tunze Turbelle stream 6105 funcionam com esse controller.

Fica aqui um video para veres
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmuMkJoMMyI

Cumps

----------


## Joo Castelo

Caarlos,

Actualmente tenho uma sunsun 6000 l que so muito baratas e muito silenciosas e quando alguma coisa no corre bem vo logo para o lixo. Mas o meu aqurio  muito pequeno.No entanto, a escolha acertada em termos de bombas para mim so sem duvida as Tunze.

Relativamente a anemonas , se gostas delas tenta uma mini carpet. Existem com cores brutais e arranjam-se com alguma facilidade.

http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT...JqSi0QXx3KitCA

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Viva estimados amigos...

finalmente ao final de algum tempo ganhei tempo para postar aqui umas coisitas novas que foram entrando, vou tentar precisar na data mas quase de certeza que no vai ser a verdadeira mas no deve andar longe...

Antes de mais esta tudo estvel (aparentemente) e tudo de perfeita sade. 

Bem comeando pelas adies no assertivas na data :P

Filtro UV 600 (TMC);
Carvo activo;
zeolitos .

Agora tentando precisar na data...

11/01/2012 deu entrada um 1- Labroides dimidiatus, 1- Ecsenius bicolor, 1- Lysmata wurdemanni complex e 2- Lysmata amboinensis.

Ecsenius bicolor


 Labroides dimidiatus(nao  a melhor mas da para ter uma ideia...)


 Lysmata wurdemanni complex
No existe registo fotografico pois o senhor  muito importante e no aparece perante as maquinas  :Smile: 

Lysmata amboinensis



25/01/2012 entraram basicamente corais sendo estes 1 Caulastrea curvata, 1-Tubastrea sp.,1- Turbinaria peltata e 1 -Zoanthus sp.

Caulastrea curvata



Tubastrea sp.



Turbinaria peltata



Zoanthus sp. (cinza com centro rosa)




04/02/2012 entrou ento ao que neste momento da vida ao aqurio 6- Pseudanthias squamipinnis (5 fmeas e 1 macho), infelizmente em todas as fotos que tenho  muito difcil apanhar as 5 fmeas pois tenho uma meio deficiente (tem uma bolha em volta de um olho), e 1- Calcinus elegans (ermita patas azuis), mas no e um qualquer... :P e uma coisa fora do normal pelo menos para mim.. nunca vi uma coisa assim por onde passa deixa a sua marca um arasto na areia... hehehe vejam as fotos.

Pseudanthias squamipinnis




Calcinus elegans







Bem dou por terminada mais esta fotoreportagem com a promessa de mais novidades para breve... obrigado a todos os que comentam ou simplesmente visualizam.

P.S: Sempre disposto a receber comentrios ou mesmo concelhos. 

abraos 

Carlos Ressurreio

----------


## Joo Seguro

Bem se continuas com esse andamento vais vazar tudo o que os homens tm l na loja :P ehehehehehehe

Est com timo aspecto o aqurio, assim como os corais.

Mete ai uma geral para ver como ficou com isso tudo novo  :Wink: 

Abrao

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

esta-se a compor :Pracima:   este aquario vai dar que falar

----------


## Andr Jorge Silva

Ol Carlos,
Vi que compraste Zeolitos.
Ests a fazer o programa Zeovit completo?
Abrao,

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Bem se continuas com esse andamento vais vazar tudo o que os homens tm l na loja :P ehehehehehehe
> 
> Est com timo aspecto o aqurio, assim como os corais.
> 
> Mete ai uma geral para ver como ficou com isso tudo novo 
> 
> Abrao


Boas Joo  espero que nao fiquem sem nada pelo menos de qualidade... hehehe a geral a ver se desencanto algum com maquina a maneira para a geral... 

Abrao
Carlos Ressurreio

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Ol Carlos,
> Vi que compraste Zeolitos.
> Ests a fazer o programa Zeovit completo?
> Abrao,


Andr, 

No, no estou a fazer zeovit completo s mesmo zeolitos, como no percebo muito bem qual a finalidade em concreto de cada elemento alem de gastar €€ s vou fazer consoante vou ficando a perceber a finalidade do que introduzo. Posso estar enganado mas como principalmente o zeovit completo  mais para corais e como tenho poucos mas com bom aspecto para ja acho desnecessrio.

Sou um pouco a manivela para perceber algumas coisas, como por exemplo sei que tenho algumas planarias pelo menos num dos corais, e sei que um mandarim chama um figo a esses bichinhos prefiro comprar um mandarim a andar a fazer tratamentos aos corais para os bichinhos :P no meio natural da coisa no existem qumicos para acabar com essas pragas  tudo natural e assim quero que o seja ao mximo pelo menos enquanto conseguir, apesar de saber que existem coisas impossveis.

Abrao

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> esta-se a compor  este aquario vai dar que falar


Assim o espero amigo paulo,

E obrigado a todos pelos comentários.

Já agora estrelas do mar para areia alguém aconselha alguma em especial? De preferência BT (bonita e trabalhadora :P)

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Maia

Carlos,

Está tudo com excelente aspecto   :yb677: , continua com o bom trabalho.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Muito bom

Parabens

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Ora boas meus caros amigos,

Ontem foi dia de mudanças, mudanças estas derivado ao pensamento de num futuro entrarem alguns SPS dai as mudanças. 
Aproveitando as mudanças entraram também novas decorações na piscina hehehe

Entradas a dia 09/02/2012- Favia speciosa, Acanthastrea bowerbanki, Trachyphyllia geoffroyi, Acanthastrea lordhowensis e Briareum sp.

Favia speciosa



Acanthastrea bowerbanki 



Trachyphyllia geoffroyi



Acanthastrea lordhowensis



entrou ainda uma pedra de green star polyps penso eu mais conhecida por _Briareum sp._ hehehe


Bem pessoal espero não estar enganado nos nomes mas se estiver agradeço que me corrijam...

Aproveito para deixar tambem umas gerais.

Lado entrada (frente)




Lado traseiras



Bem caros amigos obrigado mais uma vez pelos comentários... E mais uma vez informo que estou disponível para qualquer tipo de opinião

Com um grande abraço

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## João Seguro

Está a ficar muito giro Carlos  :Wink:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Muito bom Carlos,
Cada vez melhor. Só espero que essas entradas todas tão rápidas não criem desequilíbrios, ou que o aquário já esteja bem maturado para se aguentarem bem.  :Smile: 
Tira aí uma fotos à área técnica para vermos como tens isso.

Ainda fiquei com duvidas sobre os Zeolitos. Estás a usar que reactor?
Abraço e boa continuação.

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas noites caros amigos,

tambem espero que não crie grandes desequilibrios... em relação ao maturado nao sei se sim ou se não so sei que quando foi montado e posto a trabalhar a agua que levou foi toda viva juntamente com a areia e alguma rocha... mas até agora esta a aguentar-se maravilhosamente.

Bem André o meu reactor e muito a frente... :P é uma daquelas redes onde vem os caracóis quando os compras no super :P.
Se a função deles fundamentalmente é filtrar de alguma forma a água logo basta fazer com que a agua passe por eles então o que e que eu fiz no espaço dos vidros que dividem a sump coloquei a tal rede com os zeolitos e vou agitando de vez em quando, uma coisa e certa disseram-me que o que iria notar mais era a agua ficar mais translucida e já houve pessoas a bater com a cabeça no vidro do aquário agora se esta mais translucida ou não não sei :P

vou ver se tiro fotos no fim de semana após fazer a TPA...

Abraços
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## PauloOliveira

Muito bonitas essas entradas novas ... Essa Favia é muito bonita ... 
vou ficar atento ao desenrolar deste aquário ...

abraço

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Ora boa noite a todos,

Bem mais uma vez cá me encontro para actualizar a mini piscina, não é com muita vontade pois sei que é muita entrada ao mesmo tempo mas motivos de força maior se levantam (filhas), pois bem as entradas desta semana e até chegar a maquina nova (ATI 250I) não entrará mais nada, a não ser que existam novas exigências.. hehehe

Pois bem desta forma no passado dia 12/02/2012 deu entrada um Zebrasoma flaviscens (exigência de um peixe amarelo), e um Acanthurus lineatus ("Pai é giro pode ser??"), bem e assim foi :P a juntar a festa porque acho que estava a fazer alguma falta também trouxe um bom bocado de rocha viva um prato com +/- 14kg com algumas xenias, discos, polipos de algo e ofiuros(penso que é assim que se escreve), não podendo faltar pelo prato e pelos peixes que penso que assim o exigiam tive de mexer no layout. Agora ficam as fotos como de costume.


Zebrasoma flaviscens





Acanthurus lineatus



Deixo uma de um peixe que acho muito giro juntamente com um coral que nao fica nada atraz.



E por ultimo o dito "mega prato" juntamente com o layout

Frente



Lateral



Traseira



Ah estava-me a esquecer trouxe um coral a custo "muito reduzido" pois foi uma proposta do fornecedor para testar realmente a qualidade da agua e da luz pois o coral encontra-se num estado um pouco debitado se não muito, não tenho foto mas tenho que tirar para ver a recuperação e em quanto tempo recupera em 2 dias a vi alguma...
O coral é um Caulastrea furcata e encontra-se extremamente retraído mas já apresenta alguma melhora em termos de extracção para o exterior.

Bem espero que tudo corra pelo melhor... e espero ainda os vossos comentários  :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

grandes aquisiçoes, parabens....................em relação á caulastrea se estão só encolhidas pode ser da luz(apesar de ser um coral de pouca luz, segundo o que me disseram) vê é se está a perder tecido....................pode ser um infecção pois é quase perde a minha totalmente só tenho umas pontinhas de nada, mas está a recuperar :yb663:   boa sorte

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> grandes aquisiçoes, parabens....................em relação á caulastrea se estão só encolhidas pode ser da luz(apesar de ser um coral de pouca luz, segundo o que me disseram) vê é se está a perder tecido....................pode ser um infecção pois é quase perde a minha totalmente só tenho umas pontinhas de nada, mas está a recuperar  boa sorte


Boas Paulo,

Sim o que me disseram foi que ela não estava num aquário com as melhores condições quer de água quer de luz... dai ter vindo para fazer "tratamento" :P

Abraço e obrigado

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

entao esta safa :Pracima:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Mais umas excelentes compras.
Ainda este fim de semana vi um Lineatus, andam-me a dar a volta à cabeça, mas não quero introduzir mais peixes até o aquário estar totalmente estável.
quanto ao teu, parece que estabilidade não falta. 
Cada vez melhor.

abraço,

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Viva André, nem tudo o que brilha é ouro, -Clown Tang (Acanthurus Lineatus) Care Lever:Expert only - temperament: Aggressive
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Viva André, nem tudo o que brilha é ouro, -Clown Tang (Acanthurus Lineatus) Care Lever:Expert only - temperament: Aggressive
> Um abraço
> José Santos


IIHIIHHIIH
Pois, mas o bichinho até parece pacifico.
Vamos ver como se porta no aquário do Carlos.
Na minha humilde ignorância acho que um peixe mesmo considerado "agressive" se poderá tornar mais "pacifico" se tiver espaço no aqua.
Estou completamente errado?
Abraços,

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Só comentei o que está no site www.LiveAquaria.com se calhas os peixes são como as pessoas quem caras não vê corações, o hepatus por exemplo tão querido e tão maricas mas quando crescem têm a tendência de agressividade e o meu parece estar com esse comportamento ou está só a defender-se, sim que eu tenho cá umas pestinhas  :yb624:  é da crise.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas noites a todos...

Amigo José sim e verdade mas por enquanto e aparentemente o Sr. e mansinho la de vez em quando levanta a crista para os restantes mas de resto anda tranquilo, também penso que por ter mexido no layout e dai os que já existiam não terem ficado com a tendência de "isto e meu", mas é uma realidade o peixe e mau sem duvida nenhuma mas como o que eu costumo dizer seja o que Deus quiser... hehehe 

Também a verdade seja dita que ainda bem que veio pois foi a maneira de o menino hepatus andar calmo que nem um cordeirinho tinha a mania que era dono daquilo tudo até mesmo com os palhaços que não saem da goniopora (quase que tenho que lhes dar comida a boca se não comem mal e porcamente) esse menino se punha com eles... mas agora até ver esta tudo calmo.. 

Muitos me vão chamar de louco mas ainda gostava de meter um olivaceus, um elegantis e um vulpinus magnificus de resto so peixinhos de pequeno porte... hehehe  :yb624:  
Eu sei que sou louco mas se resultar axo que fica muito bonito :P
Bem mas isso so depois do escumador e provavelmente de um balling mas já não sei não sou o unico a "mandar" :P


Abraços a todos.

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Ora então muito boa noite a todos os fieis seguidores :P

Ora bem cá estou eu para novas actualizações, não há muito a dizer do aquário penso que respira saúde penso pois não sou nenhum "expert" da coisa para dizer que respira saúde mas aparentemente tudo corre bem.

Sei que tenho actualizado pouco isto mas também a verdade seja dita que pouco mudou desde a ultima vez ou não, pois então aqui vai, desde a ultima actualização já houve pelo meio mudança de layout, TPA's, retirada de areão, baixas, etc, mas vamos ao mais importante.

Bem desde a ultima vez deu entrada no aquário dois novos habitantes a dia 01/03/2012 um Naso elegans e um Acanthurus olivaceous, pois bem até aqui tudo bem acontecimentos seguintes, tive de retirar o Acanthurus lineatus para a sump pois o bicho era mau como as cobras, mas tudo a correr na perfeição as duas entradas a comer lindamente etc. Passado dois dias deparo-me com o Naso elegans a não comer e sempre escondido, não levava porrada não existia disputa de comida nada por comida no aquário ou não para ele era igual, bem infelizmente passado uma semana la foi  :Frown:  triste mas sempre a olhar para a frente.

Bem deixo já foto do Acanthurus olivaceous para dar um seguimento logico a coisa.



Pois bem seguindo o mês em diante e o Acanthurus lineatus ainda de castigo na sump passei na aquafish e acabei por trazer um belo exemplar de um Pygoplites diacanthus belo peixinho, bem pedi para ficar por la mais uns dias pois queria fazer uma TPA pois o Naso elegans já não andava por cá assim o fim uma bela de uma TPA com limpeza geral(sump, coluna seca e areão) lineatus passado para o aquário protegido por uma rede para não criar confusão pois ia entrar um peixe muito sensível. e assim foi no dia 16/03/2012 um dia após os 3 meses de aquario montado deu entrada um Pygoplites diacanthus. (Quantos me vão chamar de louco???)

Bem cá ficam fotos do peixinho.




Ora as novidades estão todas... esqueci-me de referir... após a entrada deste ultimo peixe no dia seguinte libertei o lineatus da rede... quem diria parece outro não chateia ninguém e parece que agora tem é medo dos outros :P

aproveito para deixar também algumas fotos do restou do aquário...

O coral que estou a tentar recuperar


Alguns corais e peixes





É verdade esqueci-me de mencionar que entrou também uma estrela juntamente com o olivaceus e o naso elegans é uma Fromia sp. laranja e branca não tenho nenhuma foto exclusiva dela  :Frown: 

Deixo ainda algumas fotos gerais para se ver o layout




Bem isto hoje está a alongar-se demais hehehe...
Mas eu gosto de deixar tudo bem relatado para um dia mais tarde recordar... Ah... há uns tempos atrás o nosso amigo André pediu umas fotos da área técnica pois como estava em falta aqui vai...

lado da sump






o outro lado onde estou a pensar colocar um deposito com quatro divisórias para agua de osmose e cais para serem introduzidos por baling no momento serve de "desarrumação".



Bem de momento é tudo, espero que gostem e que continuem a comentar bem ou mal pois estou receptivo a tudo.

Abraço a todos
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá Carlos, tens ai um belo Anjo Pygolites Diacanthus dizem os entendidos que se não tiver a comer bem vai difícil de manter, esperemos que não seja o caso desse, mas tem cuidado pois os anjinho adoram alguns corais como por exemplo essas Caulastreas e a Acanthastrea, boa sorte. :Pracima: 
Cumps
José Santos
PS: Para quando a tua visita?

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas José
É verdade dizem os entendidos isso mesmo mas felizmente o meu anjinho come flocos, bolinhas, spirulina, artemia e misys.... penso que não come nada mal... corais nem lhes toca a te ver...
A visita agora com a chegada da primavera/ verão é mais possivel pois apetece sair mais de casa :P mas quando tiver uma oportunidade tenho a certeza que não quero faltar a essa visita. Já agora se nunca o fiz faço agora um convite para estes lados também...

Abraço

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Obrigado Carlos pelo convite, iremos sim. :Pracima: 
Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Carlos,
Esta actualização já estava em falta  :Smile: 
Em primeiro lugar obrigado pelas fotos da area técnica. O pessoal adora os peixinhos e corais, mas todos temos um bocadinho de engenheiros e gostamos de ver as construções do outros.  :Olá:  Muito simples. Parece-me que tem pouca água. o nivel poderia ser um pouco superior.
Em relação ao Aqua, acho que tens que mudar de nome. De Baby já não tem nada. Já aí tens a maioria dos reis dos mares.  :yb665: 

É sempre bom ver um aquário com tão pouco tempo de vida e já tão bem maturado, pelo menos aparentemente. Com tantos corais e peixes nada fáceis de manter e de tão boa saúde, significa que as condições estão óptimas.

Diz-me uma coisa: a rocha que usaste foi toda viva e estava bem maturada com certeza.
e a areia? era viva? ou morta?

Abraço e continua a actualizar a malta.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bom, parabens pelo belo aquario que tem..........

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Diz-me uma coisa: a rocha que usaste foi toda viva e estava bem maturada com certeza.
> e a areia? era viva? ou morta?
> 
> Abraço e continua a actualizar a malta.


Boas André respondendo as tuas perguntas/duvidas o nível da sump sim estava um pouco baixo por preguiça de meter agua mas hoje já estava bom...e também ao posso subir muito mais o nivel se não depois passa o nível do vidro e o efeito "quebra bolhas" perde-se tal como quando o escumador chegar teria de por algo a elevado pois a sump já foi construída com o intuito de receber o ATI. Em relação ao resto areia foi metade viva metade morta tal como a rocha se nao estou em erro foi +/- 10 kg de inerte e +/- 24 kg de viva toda ela já maturada.

Espero ter respondido as duvidas.

Paulo,

Trata-me por tu não sou ninguém a mais que os outros por aqui...

Agora queria pedir a ajuda aos mais experientes ou até aos menos pois já pode ter acontecido com vocês...

Reparei que tenho bocados de coralina a passear pelo areao isso é normal acontecer? é possivel que esteja a acontecer alguma coisa no sistema que eu não esteja a detectar?

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Penso que isso depende da espessura da areia, se for muito grossa é possível que ganhe coralina como a rocha...

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas João, 
Já a muito que não dizias nada... como vai esse aqua? em relação a areia não é muito grossa e um grão intermédio... mas obrigado vai na volta é isso...

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Digo-te isso porque no meu nano isso aconteceu-me. Não tinha nada que remexe-se o areão e como era +- 1-2mm partes ganhavam coralina ou uma cor parecida. O meu vai bem. Comprei um frag lá na aquafish brutal, uma favite. tenho que começar aí um tópico para mostrar o meu. Estou cheio de algas que é uma coisa parva, mas como tive um surto de ictio no hepatus decidi não meter peixes até isto desaparecer por completo e para combater o ictio aumentei para o triplo a comida. Correu tudo bem e não perdi peixe nenhum e ninguém tem pintas há +- 2 semanas mas escusado será dizer que as algas adoraram tantos nutrientes.... Temos que combinar um dia destes um encontro, moras mesmo ao lado do meu trabalho onde tenho o aquário (no Murtal)...

----------

